# Seal Lubricants



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

What do you use to keep the seals on the slide pliable? Silicone spray?? How often?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use slide seal lubricant that I got from CW. I use it 2 or 3 times a year. Once in the spring, middle of the season and before I store for the winter.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ditto, same as Mike. Its called something like Slide Lube or Slideout Spray.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I just picked up some seal lub from CW the other day. Not sure the brand, but plan on puttin gsome on this weekend.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This is something I have never done on my 2004. Seals look good, but I will do this soon.

Ron, your Outback is still factory fresh! Give it a year!

Randy


----------

